# dish721 error 005 & reciever swap after the TiVo injunction



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

My 721 has been generating an annoying error 005 "smart card not authorized to view...." at seemingly random times and channels. It pops up for about 10 seconds, then does something nasty to the reciever (sometimes I lose the PiP, sometimes sound, sometimes goes to black screen, sometime a combination. Channel up and down brings back the channel (does nothing if I had the show backed up or pause -- it goes live that way). Often (not always) I can pop up the PiP then out and recover.

Anyway, I called Dish - and to make a long story short, they said they would send me a replacement reciever (I have the Dish HPP). Well they did - a Dish 522. I own my 721. There is no paperwork to tell me whether I now own (or will once I activate it) the 522 nor if there are any hidden fees I will see. Anybody have any experience swapping a reciever after the TiVo suite (and have them send you a different reciever from what you own)? I called Dish CS, and they told me I should see no changes in my bill because of the different reciever and that I own the reciever. But I don't know whether to trust Dish CS or not.

Anyone with some recent experience - let me know how it worked for you. Thanks.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

I am having the same problem with my 721.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

email your question to [email protected]


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Lots of reports of this with the 721( mine as well)
if you open pip and close pip(don't swap picture) and rewind... the picture and sound come back.
or if you change channels and they come back.
So far it only does this on "live" not on recorded programs.
This is reported to be a error caused by the 721 getting confused by other channel info in the data stream. E* supposed to be aware of it and working on fix.
It is not your receiver but rather a change in the data stream that is not completely compatible with the 721(s).

I would not give up on your 721 yet. I'm not paying the dvr fee until my 721 is really no longer functional.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

My 721 did this and it turned out to be a bad LNB.


----------



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Dish about the 721 problem. I was told I will now have to pay the DVR fee on a replacement. And I'm sure I won't own the replacement as I did the 721. I sent an email to [email protected]. Is this a good address? Verizon Fios will be available to me in a few weeks. I was probably going to switch my service anyway. When you call the Dish CSR's, they could care less.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Bogwon said:


> I just got off the phone with Dish about the 721 problem. I was told I will now have to pay the DVR fee on a replacement. And I'm sure I won't own the replacement as I did the 721. I sent an email to [email protected]. Is this a good address? Verizon Fios will be available to me in a few weeks. I was probably going to switch my service anyway. When you call the Dish CSR's, they could care less.


I believe it is [email protected], but perhaps your address will work as well.

I got an email from Dish saying no DVR fee - there is some note to that effect on my account. I guess we'll see.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

you will still own the new receiver. when E* replaces equipment as part of an RA, the new equipment has the same leased or owned status as the old equipment, even if it is a different model.


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

I've begun seeing this problem with my 721 as well. Swapping to different channel and then back restores the channel I had been watching, but cannot rewind to see what was missed.

It just did it again while I was composing this note. Getting annoying. I'd hate to see this happen during unattended recording.

John


----------



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

I got an email back that says a code was put on my account so I won't be charged the DVR fee. I'll have to wait and see if I own the replacement. Is there a way to confirm if I own the replacement by looking at my account online?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Count me as another 721 owner getting this within the last week or so! The conspiracy theorist in me wonders if Dish is trying to get rid of our 721s...

In any case, I called and was told that they would swap for a 522 for free and waive the DVR fees. Later, at someone's suggestion here that I get it in writing via Live Chat, I was told the exact opposite: that there was no way the DVR fees would be waived with the 522.

Typical Dish CSR Roulette.

Guess I'll also have to go the route of emailing CEO. We really shouldn't have to do this!

- John...


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

They may waive it for 6 months. Has anyone had theirs waived for more than 6 months?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

This is a new problem really. So, I don't think anyone has any long-term stuff to compare this to.

- John...


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

As an update - I contacted Dish, they sent me a 522 in exchange. They provided me the answer in writing - I own the 522 just like I owned the 721 and all fees that normally come with the 522 and later recievers are waived. In other words its a 721 as far as their billing is concerned. 

BNUMM - I have a old (but still working) Dishplayer 7200 which still has the DVR fee waived (several years). The fee waiver for the 522 did not mention any expiration date and I have saved that document with my paperwork just in case. I suppose that if I terminate my Dish service all bets are off. But I am no big fan of Direct TV, and certainly would only go back to cable kicking and screaming.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Can you tell us exactly how you contacted Dish and what sort of "in writing" document did you get? Did you email CEO and get an email back? Or do you actually have a piece of paper on Dish letterhead or something?

I've emailed CEO about this, but haven't received any reply yet.

Thanks!

- John...


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

jgoggan said:


> Can you tell us exactly how you contacted Dish and what sort of "in writing" document did you get? Did you email CEO and get an email back? Or do you actually have a piece of paper on Dish letterhead or something?
> 
> I've emailed CEO about this, but haven't received any reply yet.
> 
> ...


Probably what you have tried and not recieved a reply yet. [email protected]. I don't have paper - I have an email reply with a particular echostar employee's name and phone number (not the 800-xxx).

Interestingly, he comments that the MPEG2 recievers are being discontinued and the issue is a software problem they want to avoid because the models are discontinued.


----------



## bvca (Nov 28, 2006)

Got same problems with my 721. Did you guys have maintainance/service agreement with dish for 721? Dont think I got that as I own mine too. 

Also are the 522's a step up to better or should you push to the 722/622 for future incase you buy a new flat screen with HD someday?

Does dish wave the dvr fee if you plug into a phone line? (Getting my ducks in a row before making a call to dish)
thanks


----------

